# Annealing steel shot



## bandmiller2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Back when steel shot was young,and sometimes hard to find,I used to anneal air rifle shot.Used a two inch pipe nipple with endcaps, drill vent holes fill with bb's and put it in the wood stove.It would get cherry red and I'd let the stove go out and let everything cool slowly.Roll the shot in a jar with graphite.Made a hardness comparitor,a truck kingpin[hard] that would just fit in a piece of pipe with a mark near the top test a known soft bb by droping kingpin and measuring with calipers then annealed bb mine were a little softer.Frank C.


----------

